# A New Day-Vol 2-Trackage



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Variations on a theme:












the former loop, Eli and I took up all the track from the former loop, that long section is from the "trouble tunnel"....Note: Never build down hill tunnel!










painted outline, pretty simple, I bought a can of upside paint and traced the outline of the PVC I'd previously placed-(Pink because my daughter went to the store with me)










This is the digger I used to trench with. I removed two tines this time to dig a more narrow trench, it worked much better!










trenched-a reverse mole shot-took all of 30 min to trench all 3 loops.










didn't use the rebar this time-went for the Garden Stakes and cut to 10" length. The bed this layout is built in is much "softer" than the last...and the Garden stakes were MUCH more cost effective, we'll see. (I know they didn't work for Kevin in CO)










PVC Down and attached to the stakes with zip ties.










another angle/different view of the outter loop.

Work continues, rain coming, back soon! 


cale


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Cale,

Good start. Those compact tillers with the removable tines do make quick work of things.Is that a Quick-tatch or one of the small Mantis type? I have a Quick-tatch that I used in our last layout. We had to deal with more tightly compacted soil. The current layout the soil was so loose it could be loosened by running the heel of your foot along the ground. The use of the garden stakes is a good idea given the climate and judging by the Magnolia it's somewhere near the SE/Mid-Atlantic. Just guessing. I will add you're gonna hate that Magnolia with the track under it about the same way we hated the Holley. Leaves are a huge nuisance and it weeps sticky stuff all summer. Worse than an Elm or Maple tree I might add. Very high acid soil too.Nice looking when they bloom but most consider them garbage trees in our area. Just an opinion butyou might consider removing it before you get too far along.



Like the figure 8 in the center too. Thought of doing one of those myself. Keep us informed on the garden stakes. I'd like to look at those in a couple areas that we have issues with.

Keep the pictures coming.


Joe


----------

